# Cherry Bomber By MCV Philippines



## Rudi (24/3/15)

I have always been a big fan of big bulky shiney Mech mods, but this one takes the cake..
Oh how i love the look of this Box Mod...I need 1... i want 1...



https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10013067/2201000-ivogo-cherry-bomber-styled-mechanical-box-mod

http://focalecig.com/Product/IVOGO-Cherry-Bomber-StyleDual-18650-Mechanical-ModSilver-24181

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/3/15)

I want one.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Riddle (24/3/15)

I love the F#$k all cloners engraving at the bottom. I bet this thing is going to be cloned with the same writing on it. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rudi (24/3/15)

Riddle said:


> I love the F#$k all cloners engraving at the bottom. I bet this thing is going to be cloned with the same writing on it. Lol


It already is check fasttech

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Riddle (24/3/15)

Rudi said:


> It already is check fasttech



Oh crap. Please tell me they took the cloners part out at least? ?


----------



## Rudi (24/3/15)

Riddle said:


> Oh crap. Please tell me they took the cloners part out at least? ?


lol nope

Thats the one on the fasttech site

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (24/3/15)

Rudi said:


> lol nope
> View attachment 23653
> Thats the one on the fasttech site


Hahaha. Wow. Now I'm speechless.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (25/3/15)

they've been doing it for a while, look for the fatman RDA


----------



## phanatik (25/3/15)

Hey, 

Surry for the noob question, but this is, for all in intents and purposes, a normal mech mod? no electronics of the sort within it?

If so, this would be a cool companion for my Panzer...


----------



## Achmat89 (25/3/15)

$300

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (26/3/15)

Wow! Awesome looking mod!


----------

